# Windows Firewall automatically turns itself on after windows update



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm already using Comodo firewall, so it's really getting on my nerve. I have to turn off windows firewall every time windows is is updated.

Is this supposed to work this way? And is there any way to stop this from happening?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Add Windows Update to your exception list: Windows Update problem [Resolved] | Help for v2
If this didn't solve your problem try posting to the comodo forum for better results.


----------

